# Review on my wiredsport.com experience



## wasaskier (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd suggest something totally different. Why not support your local store if your saving is minimal?
Not only now it's harder to return/exchange - if everyone continues to support online vendors only, your local store will eventually go out of business and there won't be a place to try on the boots. I say, if you go and try on the boots at least buy them from your local store - unless they are significantly more expensive (and by significantly I don't mean 10%, but more like 30%). Service is worth something.

Don't get me wrong - I buy my stuff from online vendors as well (mostly because some stuff is not available locally), but when I can I try to support local business.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wired Sports is a great shop, and the guy running it def has the respect of people on this forum, great place to buy from imo


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

With boots, I'd always try them on and buy locally given the potential issues that could arise with buying online. 

Also, and not to offend, but you should have factored in all the additional shipping costs, other taxes and duties into your purchase price. You can't exactly blame wiredsports for this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

twin89: I'm not saying Wiredsport is a horrible place to buy snowboard nor do I hate it. I'm just saying that for those north of the border, buying it from a local retail is a better choice.

wasaskier and DC5R: Yes, buying it locally is a better deal. Unfortunately, Wiredsport sell the gear cheaper if bought in a package. So, if anyone do choose Wiredsport, it's better to get the whole set.


----------

